# Anyone else here allergic to SSRI's?



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

I was just wondering this because I'm suspecting at this point that I am. I recently had a pretty severe allergic reaction to Citalopram - which started off with breaking out in a light rash across my arms which then proceeded to get worse as time went on - alongside other symptoms - to the point I had to take anti histamine's for about two weeks before this completely calmed down. As an alternative I decided to try Prozac, which I've now been on for 19 days. Up to yesterday, I didn't notice any problems (and have to say even before I ended getting the rash reaction to the Citalopram I did experience effects before then that I didn't like when I was on it for roughly around the same time length) but then yesterday morning noticed that a slight rash had appeared on my chest. Since it's faded away and hasn't come back - so far anyway. But then that happened with the rash I first got when on the other drug, it would keep coming and going - and then suddenly started to get worse. So I'm a little worried the same thing could be happening again. I saw a doctor today who advised that I stop the tablets for today and tomorrow, and then see what happens after that next week. So I'm going to do that. But just out of curiosity I wondered if anyone else here had found they are allergic to this type of medication, and if so which alternative drugs they tried and which they found the most helpful? Would be very grateful if you could share your experiences.

Many thanks in advance for reading!


----------



## arth67 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ive heard of these allergy type reactions to many meds including valium
I would be trying an antidepressant of another type, there are several


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for reading and for your response Arth67. 

Yup, I realise there are different kinds of anti depressant medications. Such as Trycylics, MAOI's and SNRI's etc. Kind of what I'm confused about right now is which particular one's to consider - which is why I was interested to hear about other people's specific experiences with them. But I guess if no-one who has checked this thread out has any such experiences to share, I can always do my own research and talk further to my GP (even though I don't tend to trust his judgement very much). Still on the plus side the doctor I talked to last on this (which wasn't my normal GP) did say that he thinks a drug group which is a combination of SSRI/SNRI would be worth considering - so at least that gives me a bit of an idea as to where to start anyways.


----------



## RockiNToM (Jun 15, 2009)

Hmm it's weird you have that reaction. Good news is there are more SSRIs to try, hopefully one of those will not cause you the same problem. My advice for SNRI, especially Effexor, steer clear because for a lot of people, not just me, Effexor causes far too many problems. That being said, it might work ok for you, but what I'm saying is, don't go there unless you've exhausted all your options. After SSRIs I recommend you try Mirtazapine.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

RockiNToM said:


> Hmm it's weird you have that reaction.


I can appreciate why you'd think that. As generally I know both Citalopram and Prozac are supposed to be well tolerated medications. Still, unfortunatley it can still happen that some people are allergic to SSRI's, and it is looking at the moment as if I could well be one of those. I feel it's just my luck really, as for one I really hoped SSRI medication would help. I guess if it's not meant to be it's not meant to be though. Just one of those things.



RockiNToM said:


> Good news is there are more SSRIs to try, hopefully one of those will not cause you the same problem.


Well this is the thing unfortunately. The doctor I saw over the weekend advised me to take a break from the Prozac over the weekend and then to go back to taking it as normal this week. But if the same thing happens again (i.e. I come up in hives/a rash), then he believes that would be a pretty sure sign that I'm not one of those who reacts well to SSRI's - bearing the reaction I already had to the Citalopram before in mind - and doesn't think it would be a good idea for me to try any others.



RockiNToM said:


> My advice for SNRI, especially Effexor, steer clear because for a lot of people, not just me, Effexor causes far too many problems. That being said, it might work ok for you, but what I'm saying is, don't go there unless you've exhausted all your options. After SSRIs I recommend you try Mirtazapine.


Many thanks for sharing your thoughts on the above, much appreciated! Will be sure to bear all that in mind!


----------



## SSRIallergic (Dec 27, 2011)

*SSRI allergy?*

Hi! I realize it's been a few years since you posted this, but I'm wondering if you learned anymore about allergies to SSRIs. I had a very similar reaction to Prozac, and am finding very little information about there about such an allergy, if: a) it was an allergy to another ingredient in the tablet of prozac I was given, b) if being allergic to prozac means I'm allergic to all other ssris, and what are some alternatives. I'm meeting with my doctor in a few days, but this is the kind of thing only people who have experienced such a reaction seem to have any information on. It's a shame too, b/c the drug seemed to be really helping  I would greatly appreciate hearing any additional information you, Black Widow, or anyone else has discovered about SSRI allergies. Thanks!!


----------



## bradfsm (Jun 22, 2012)

*Severe Allergic Reaction to Zoloft and Lexapro*

In the past I have taken 25 mg of Zoloft and never had any problems. Three weeks ago I decided to get back on the stuff and upped the dosage to 50 mg. Not only did it kill my libido, but it gave me intense chest pressure, really high blood pressure (168/110 normally 120/80), and extreme insomnia. It doesn't matter what SSRI you take, they will all cause a severe allergic reaction if you are sensitive to it.


----------



## esmea (Mar 13, 2013)

*2013 allergies*

Hi,

I'm responding as its been a long time since this thread was updated, but its still one the first hits on a google search!

I have experienced allergies to SSRIs in the past, and rare ones at that. My reaction to all SSRIs and St John's Wort is to become increasingly dizzy and high, then I suffer numbness and confusion. When I say high, I mean that I feel like I'm flying constantly. And then... most worryingly, and unheard of by my doctors, my pupils dilate to different sizes. Never the same size dilation, which might be expected. I cannot even find uneven pupil dilation as a possible side effect.

I have tried a number of SSRIs, including one of the most common, Citalopram, and always have the same effects within four days. Current thinking is that this may be due to morphine-derivatives used in SSRIs to allow them to slowly release the drug, but no one has really been able to give me a straight answer on this, I was just advised not to take them anymore.

So, if you're someone who has an allergy to apparently all SSRIs, it sucks, but it isn't just you.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Wow, can't believe this thread is still getting attention after all this time!

For anyone who might be continuing to wonder if I found anymore out, really sorry but I'm afraid I don't have anything definite I can tell you when it comes to that experience with the Prozac I had. :-( As I recall, since that last post, it ended up happening I went out one day not long after and it seemed that signs of a rash came back while I was out and about. It could have well been a heat rash, maybe not, but as either way I couldn't be sure I decided to play it safe and stop taking it. 

After all this time (after much that's been happening over the years with trying to tackle my mental health problems, though unfortunately very little that's been happening in terms of good results) ironically I've only just had a Psychiatrist my GP put me in touch with prescribe Sertraline (Zoloft) today. Very long complicated story! But anyway, I'm seriously not happy about it as I'm pretty sure that when meeting with him the last time couple of times I did that I explained my history with trying SSRI's - which was partly why he suggested the other types of medication he did at those times. Unfortunately, I couldn't discuss this with him as, on this occasion, he passed the written prescription on through a mental health nurse who I am having to see instead of him, because apparently he's too busy to book an appointment. When the nurse had a word with him, on my behalf, he apparently said I shouldn't have that kind of problem with this drug, and if I do I can always just stop it. I immediately thought that sounded very suspect (as well as like an outright fob off), but as there was nothing further I could do in terms of getting the guy to see me I couldn't discuss this with him further. 

What i am going to do next is to take this up with one of my local pharmacist's (or even possibly a couple of them) and see what they say. If I get nowhere, looks like I'll just have to go back to my GP and further take this up with him. If it turns out there does seem to be genuine truth in what the Psychiatrist said i.e. there really is low risk of side effects with this drug despite my history/it really is possible to stop this quickly (without risk of serious discontinuation symptoms) then looks like I'll have to try this for a few weeks just to see how things go - but at the first sign of any suspect problem (if it happens) will just have to abruptly discontinue it as with the Prozac. On the other hand, 
if I find anything out that shows this Psychiatrist's advice up as being incorrect, then I'm definitely not going to be starting this drug, and will be informing my GP. I seriously cannot believe I am in this position again, after all of this time, but then again guess it's not so surprising considering that it's long been apparent to me that my local NHS services are largely pretty unhelpful and I'm certainly far from alone in having been let down by them a lot in terms of getting help for my mental health and otherwise.

Anyways, I hope this was at least of some help to some people out there. I'm really sorry I couldn't give any more definite answers to anybody who was seeking them from here who might be in a similar position to me. Unfortunately, I'm not a medical professional or pharmacist. In the event of finding out anything helpful from my pharmacist or GP then will certainly do my best to remember to update this thread further.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

The thing is the meds are 2 completely different molecular structures. The chances that you are allergic to ssri's is unlikely. It is more likely that you are allergic to whatever fillers they use when making the pill as a lot of those ingredients are usually what stays uniform from drug to drug. I mean it could be that a specific receptor they are targeting is causing this, so i'm not completely discrediting that notion either. Compare the ingredients list from the product monographs from the particular manufacture maybe they will have something in common that stands out.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

kehcorpz said:


> The thing is the meds are 2 completely different molecular structures. The chances that you are allergic to ssri's is unlikely. It is more likely that you are allergic to whatever fillers they use when making the pill as a lot of those ingredients are usually what stays uniform from drug to drug. I mean it could be that a specific receptor they are targeting is causing this, so i'm not completely discrediting that notion either. Compare the ingredients list from the product monographs from the particular manufacture maybe they will have something in common that stands out.


You may well have a point Kehcorpz. Doesn't look like I'm ever going to be in a position to know for sure, unfortunately, but agreeing it's a definite possibility.

Anyways, spoke with 3 Pharmacists today. The first was uncomfortable with giving a committed opinion as to whether or not I should try Sertraline, given my history, as she doesn't specialise in that medication area so advised I go back to my normal GP for advice. However, she did say that stopping this drug suddenly - after trying it out for a few weeks (I would likely have to take it for at least 3 before being able to tell how things were going with it) for any reason would be a problem because of discontinuation symptoms.

The second said that while it's possible it could happen I'd be fine with taking this, despite my experiences with the other two SSRI's, that she couldn't give me any sure idea (I am guessing because this differs with different people as not everyone reacts the same) and said that though I'd be able to stop this drug if I had to, I'd have to get a doctors permission first.

The third said pretty much the same things as the first, but - kind of in conflict with the second pharmacist - commented 
he thought there was a likely chance I would develop the same bad reaction to this drug as to the others as it was the same drug type (although pointed out he couldn't say how likely) and emphasised he really thought I should speak to my normal doctor before making a decision to start this.

After thinking through all these people said, seems all that I can be sure of, on the question of how likely I am to get a bad reaction from a 3rd SSRI after the experiences I had with the previous two, is that the only way of finding out would be to start taking this, despite my worries, and just see what happens. However, seeing as all 3 Pharmacists were pretty consistent with telling me that it would be a problem for me to stop the drug immediately (if I had to) this is an additional big cause for concern. It would be one thing if I knew in advance I could always stop the drug as soon as problem symptoms came on, but as I know I most likely can't then this is leading me to think, in my case, trying this SSRI would be a very bad idea. I am still going to go ahead and double check this with my GP, but if he also says the same, then will definitely be ignoring that Psychiatrist's advice and throwing the prescription form in the bin as, for me, the risk just isn't worth it.


----------



## Average Citizen (Jun 4, 2013)

Black_Widow said:


> I was just wondering this because I'm suspecting at this point that I am. I recently had a pretty severe allergic reaction to Citalopram - which started off with breaking out in a light rash across my arms which then proceeded to get worse as time went on - alongside other symptoms - to the point I had to take anti histamine's for about two weeks before this completely calmed down. As an alternative I decided to try Prozac, which I've now been on for 19 days. Up to yesterday, I didn't notice any problems (and have to say even before I ended getting the rash reaction to the Citalopram I did experience effects before then that I didn't like when I was on it for roughly around the same time length) but then yesterday morning noticed that a slight rash had appeared on my chest. Since it's faded away and hasn't come back - so far anyway. But then that happened with the rash I first got when on the other drug, it would keep coming and going - and then suddenly started to get worse. So I'm a little worried the same thing could be happening again. I saw a doctor today who advised that I stop the tablets for today and tomorrow, and then see what happens after that next week. So I'm going to do that. But just out of curiosity I wondered if anyone else here had found they are allergic to this type of medication, and if so which alternative drugs they tried and which they found the most helpful? Would be very grateful if you could share your experiences.
> 
> Many thanks in advance for reading!


I'm allergic to any med that has a list of side effects that is mulyiple pages long including sexual disfunction (80% of people on SSRIs experience this. Clinically proven fact), weight gain, interactions with over the counter common cold medicines that could KILL you, and have been shown to give people suicidial thoughts. Especially when none of the SSRIs were actually made for anxiety or panic (more for severe depression and Psychosis). I know for people with really bad depression, bi-polar disorder, etc... the side effects may be worth it but for the average citizen just dealing with GAD or situational panic issues, they are a complete waste of time and frankly dangerous. 

If you are dealing with anxiety and/or panic, you should look into the benzo class of meds as they are specifically made to deal with this issue. Run, don't walk away from the SSRIs unless you have very serious mental health issues and need to take them in order to survive. 


And that is all I have to say about that.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Average Citizen said:


> Run, don't walk away from the SSRIs unless you have very serious mental health issues and need to take them in order to survive.
> 
> And that is all I have to say about that.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Average Citizen said:


> I'm allergic to any med that has a list of side effects that is mulyiple pages long including sexual disfunction (80% of people on SSRIs experience this. Clinically proven fact), weight gain, interactions with over the counter common cold medicines that could KILL you, and have been shown to give people suicidial thoughts. Especially when none of the SSRIs were actually made for anxiety or panic (more for severe depression and Psychosis). I know for people with really bad depression, bi-polar disorder, etc... the side effects may be worth it but for the average citizen just dealing with GAD or situational panic issues, they are a complete waste of time and frankly dangerous.
> 
> If you are dealing with anxiety and/or panic, you should look into the benzo class of meds as they are specifically made to deal with this issue. Run, don't walk away from the SSRIs unless you have very serious mental health issues and need to take them in order to survive.
> 
> And that is all I have to say about that.


Many thanks for trying to help there. ;-) But is as much reactive depression issues that is a problem for me, as the anxiety/panic side of things and given the bad things I've also heard about Benzo's do not see that trying those is likely to be a way forwards - at least not in my particular case. Thanks for trying to help again anyways.


----------



## ChopSuey (Nov 5, 2012)

Average Citizen said:


> Especially when none of the SSRIs were actually made for anxiety or panic (more for severe depression and Psychosis).


I've never heard about this before, where did you read that they were made mainly for psychosis? Care to elaborate?


----------



## Mr Kranky (Nov 5, 2013)

hi Black Widow,
I ended up here whilst looking for an alternative to PROZAC (Fluoxetine ) as i have suffered from very irritating allergic reactions to Prozac.
I was on Prozac for about a 2 years, and did not realise what was wrong with me all of that time.
I developed a cough that would have killed a horse, and rashes in my "Private Parts" all of which i put down to other things/Meds, and not the PROZAC.
I stopped the Prozac for a while..approx. 1 month as i decided that it might sort things out, and the cough stopped, and the Allergies/Rashes did the same....so no more PROZAC for me i thought.
However my doctor decided to try me on a different Tablet and we have now tried every bleedin anti-depressant ever marketed, and each one has worse side effects than the one before.
Lofepramine, Cetaloprim Setraline etc all give me adverse side effects such as rashes, pins+ needles or tight chest/difficult breathing... so I have decided just to soldier on without any of these concoctions that make me feel worse.
My only concern is that my Doc is adamant that he will soon stop my tiny 2mg/day diazepam script as it is addictive, and has no medical value. (his words not mine ).. been on that 2mg for the last 40 years, but he is still stopping it !!.... as its on the "not required list "...ABSOLUTELY DISGRACEFUL I SAY.
My answer to all of this is to avoid the Doc, and do the research on the best natural therapies you can find, because as you know, best current medicines are based upon Very Old cures.
Have a look at Magnesium Citrate, Trytophan, and Valerian as they seem to be of some help to me right now.
Best Regards
Kranky


----------



## MetroBigD (Jul 25, 2014)

Hi to all that end up here. 1 month ago I finally made an app. w/ a Dr. GP. I was prescribed Citalopram 10 gm. After 3-4 weeks, I had a small sash on back on leg, but thought it was poison ivy from my Nephew. Then I started feeling prickly heat / pins & needles on my legs and arms. Even felt like I had a sun burn on my chest/back. Sensitive feeling & I had not been in the sun for many days. So I stopped taking it 2 days ago, feeling better today. Now Im afraid to try any more SSRI's. Not sure if you can att links on here but I found several sites I found interesting. 
http://www.rxlist.com/celexa-side-effects-drug-center.htm

http://www.depressionforums.org/forums/topic/12115-skin-reaction-to-citalopram/

http://www.btpnews.com/article/2002/07/03/CrossSensitivity-between-SSRIs

Anyway, I also had tummy issues, only took with food, also threw up a couple times, and I never throw up... ewww.

Just at loss, think this is more depressing than anything, I was just anxious before... kinda joking...


----------

